# The Nipple 20 November



## Meat Fighter (Aug 9, 2014)

Trolled the Nipple for about three hours then trekked north to the Teneco. Only one medium size bull Dorado.

We were in 300-400 ft depth, water greenish blue, and little current. No weed lines and seas were 3-5 when they were calling 1-2. We came out of Destin but talked to someone on the radio out of Orange Beach that landed a 50 lbs wahoo in 120ft.

Has to come back through Pensacola and intercoastal due to the fact we would have been going straight into 3-5 ft chop on the way back. Intercoastal was beautiful, see the picture.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

3-5 OMG what a mess..... not sure to say, "at least you were fishing" or not....


----------

